# 1986 nissan truck



## jhshadetree (May 31, 2005)

i have a 86.5 truck,z24 engine.it has thoddle body with injection.it will not run.i can dribble gas in carb. and it will run.i have plenty of gas and right fuel pressure.this happened before and i replaced the computor,problem went away. what could be causing computor failure?what could be wrong beside computor? does any one know of a convertion to a carburator to do away with the computor? thanks please help!


----------

